# Pond construction



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

My wife and I are looking at a large parcel of land that is undeveloped, and I have some questions about building a pond on the site. I've never done this before, and I want to make sure I do it right.

1. Who should I contact to determine how big a pond can be put in? ODNR? The land is not flat.
2. There is a small creek at the rear of the property and the Rocky is in close proximity. What kind of restrictions does this impose for overflow and water shed usage?
3. The county will come by and tell us where a well, septic tank and leach bed goes - correct?
4. Who is a good contractor in NE Ohio for building ponds? I want a pond with a lot of structure, and I want someone who understands the angling portion of the project. How much - generally - does excavation cost?
5. What other gov't agencies do I need to talk to before building?

TIA!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Check with your county soil and water dept. It's probably free or almost free and they were very helpful with my pond.


----------

